# soap/telenovela o reality?



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Novembre 2007)

Il forum è un luogo virtuale dove le persone entrano con dei nick e raccontano le loro storie che qui trovano accoglienza. E le vite delle persone che sono dietro i nick si intrecciano creandosi conoscenze e amicizie. 
In questo luogo virtuale si incontrano nick che corrispondono a persone vere e che onestamente (con i limiti determinati dal mezzo e dalla capacità di ognuno di essere sincero con gli altri e con se stesso) si confrontano.

Ma mi sembra che ultimamente tutto si stia trasformando in un reality in cui alcuni assumono altre parti e attuano strategie come se il fine ultimo fosse quello di eliminare per stanchezza o disgusto gli altri partecipanti che appunto onestamente partecipano senza strategie al solo scopo di ritrovare il senso di quel che ha devastato le loro vite.

Forse invece qualcuno cerca di trasformare i forumisti in personaggi di una soap e cerca di essere il regista dei momenti in cui ci si incontra per trovare il conforto di cui dicevo.

In entrambi i casi mi domando quale problema psicologico muova le persone che dietro a vari nick agiscono in questo modo disturbante. Mi dispiace davvero per chi non ha rispetto degli altri e neppure di se stesso.


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

Serve?

http://www.eco-servicesrl.it/foto/NOR/art_251_1_grasso-vasellina-norm.jpg

Pronto per l'uso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Serve?
> 
> http://www.eco-servicesrl.it/foto/NOR/art_251_1_grasso-vasellina-norm.jpg
> 
> Pronto per l'uso.


A chi?


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A chi?


A, e per tutti!


----------



## @lex (17 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il forum è un luogo virtuale dove le persone entrano con dei nick e raccontano le loro storie che qui trovano accoglienza. E le vite delle persone che sono dietro i nick si intrecciano creandosi conoscenze e amicizie.
> In questo luogo virtuale si incontrano nick che corrispondono a persone vere e che onestamente (con i limiti determinati dal mezzo e dalla capacità di ognuno di essere sincero con gli altri e con se stesso) si confrontano.
> 
> Ma mi sembra che ultimamente tutto si stia trasformando in un reality in cui alcuni assumono altre parti e attuano strategie come se il fine ultimo fosse quello di eliminare per stanchezza o disgusto gli altri partecipanti che appunto onestamente partecipano senza strategie al solo scopo di ritrovare il senso di quel che ha devastato le loro vite.
> ...


concordo.....anche se nello specifico potrei non aver capito a chi/quale accadimento ti riferisci....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> concordo.....anche se nello specifico potrei non aver capito a chi/quale accadimento ti riferisci....


Non mi riferisco a un singolo accadimento, ma a diversi forumisti, più o meno  recenti, che mi sembra lampante che stiano agendo in questo senso.


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

*Persa*

Io noto che molte persone non scrivono piu' ...


----------



## @lex (17 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi riferisco a un singolo accadimento, ma a diversi forumisti, più o meno recenti, che mi sembra lampante che stiano agendo in questo senso.


beh, per quanto riguarda me nessuna soap...io mi aspetto solo che si finisca di attaccare persone nel personale..e che hanno difficoltà nella vita reale.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Novembre 2007)

*...*

Quando c'è chi prepara le battute a chi poi può aver spazio per esibirsi come lo chiami? Già forse è solo avanspettacolo...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2007)

Ne Soap ne reality... questa e' roba da manicomio!!!!

Questo e' Tradimento.net... l'unica cosa che credo si possa consigliare e' di rivolgersi alla USL.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ne Soap ne reality... questa e' roba da manicomio!!!!
> 
> Questo e' Tradimento.net... l'unica cosa che credo si possa consigliare e' di rivolgersi alla USL.


Ma nel manicomio non c'è una strategia... però a pensarci... i tipi alla Hannibal ...una strategia ce l'hanno in effetti


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Novembre 2007)

Bisognerebbe capire qual è il motivo per cui sta succedendo questo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe capire qual è il motivo per cui sta succedendo questo...


Infatti ...speravo in una strategia...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti ...speravo in una strategia...


Ma sicuramente c'è, Persa....
Che sia attaccare qualcuno per un qualche motivo, o che sia semplicemente mettersi in mostra, o che sia scaricare il proprio disagio, le proprie frustrazioni...


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente c'è, Persa....
> Che sia attaccare qualcuno per un qualche motivo, o che sia *semplicemente mettersi in mostra, *_o che sia_* scaricare il proprio disagio, le proprie frustrazioni...*


----------



## Old Addos (17 Novembre 2007)

*Già visto*

Sono reduce da un sito in cui le persone più aggressive hanno spinto i frequentatori " moderati " a levare le tende ;

risultato , il sito ha chiuso ;

per me , quindi , non è una novità ;

continuo a credere che le conoscenze virtuali siano come le amicizie estive al mare ; ci si sta bene assieme , ma quando si torna in città , bastano un paio di settimane per dimenticarsene ;

quindi , trovo assurdo volere attribuire ad un luogo come questo , la dignità di " teatro " in cui recitare uno o più ruoli ;

a mio parere , è un modo di scambiare opinioni , nè più nè meno.


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando c'è chi prepara le battute a chi poi può aver spazio per esibirsi come lo chiami? Già forse è solo avanspettacolo...


guarda persa sei proprio criptica.....starai mica dicendo per caso che preparo battute affinchè i manicomiensi si possanio esibire vero? gradirei una risposta seria...cioè o si o no...
Grazie....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> guarda persa sei proprio criptica.....starai mica dicendo per caso che preparo battute affinchè i manicomiensi si possanio esibire vero? gradirei una risposta seria...cioè o si o no...
> Grazie....


Non sei tu che prepari le battute.
Sono altri che si fanno una domanda e si danno una risposta e che lasciano aperte questioni che daranno agio ad altri di ammorbarci con disquisizioni culturali sulla filosofia del '600...fuori luogo, come tante altre, in un forum come questo


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2007)

*In effetti....*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente c'è, Persa....
> Che sia attaccare qualcuno per un qualche motivo, o che sia semplicemente mettersi in mostra, o che sia scaricare il proprio disagio, le proprie frustrazioni...


 

....questi possono essere alcuni dei motivi, oltre al mancano isolazionismo di cui dovrebbero godere queste figure, ma si sà ignorare è più difficile che lusingarsi.
Bruja

p.s. Non credo alla periodicità della durata dei forum, il problema è la durata della permanenza di chi nel forum non ha alcuna utilità e si muove come se il suo operato fosse benefico senza una sana autocritica. La cosa buona è che nel tempo QUI ce ne sono stati altri, ma se ne sono andati loro o hanno smesso senza dover prendere provvedimenti, forse il forum ha avuto un buon effetto su di loro, ma si sa, non sempre i soggetti sono ricettivi.....


----------



## Old Actarus (18 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ....questi possono essere alcuni dei motivi, oltre al mancano *isolazionismo di cui dovrebbero godere queste figure*, ma si sà ignorare è più difficile che lusingarsi.
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Non credo alla periodicità della durata dei forum, il problema è la durata della permanenza di chi nel forum non ha alcuna utilità e si muove come se il suo operato fosse benefico senza una sana autocritica. La cosa buona è che nel tempo QUI ce ne sono stati altri, ma se ne sono andati loro o hanno smesso senza dover prendere provvedimenti, forse il forum ha avuto un buon effetto su di loro, ma si sa, *non sempre i soggetti sono ricettivi.....[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## Old Actarus (18 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il forum è un luogo virtuale dove le persone entrano con dei nick e raccontano le loro storie che qui trovano accoglienza. E le vite delle persone che sono dietro i nick si intrecciano creandosi conoscenze e amicizie.
> In questo luogo virtuale si incontrano nick che corrispondono a persone vere e che onestamente (con i limiti determinati dal mezzo e dalla capacità di ognuno di essere sincero con gli altri e con se stesso) si confrontano.
> 
> Ma mi sembra che ultimamente tutto si stia trasformando in un reality in cui alcuni assumono altre parti e attuano strategie come se il fine ultimo fosse quello di eliminare per stanchezza o disgusto gli altri partecipanti che appunto onestamente partecipano senza strategie al solo scopo di ritrovare il senso di quel che ha devastato le loro vite.
> ...


 
Persa\Ritrovata...
.... nel forum ci saranno sempre e per fortuna nick che raccontano la propria esperienza di vita e considerano il luogo sanamente come sito d'incontro di opinioni.
*Concordo con quello che hai scritto*. Ci vuole pazienza, si deve andare oltre il disturbo, credimi. Così si diventa costruttivi.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2007)

Ribadisco: questo e' solo un forum...Tradimento.net... per problemi di schizzofrenia, borderline, nevrosi e aiutatemi ad elencare tutte le possibilita'... rivolgersi alla USL locale.


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Novembre 2007)

doppia personalità...ma forse è una delle manifestazioni della schizofrenia....


strategia o non strategia di fondo..ritengo che persone sane di mente non perdano il loro tempo a camuffarsi dietro ad altri nick per destabilizzare un sito...quindi comunque la si vede....qui ci sarebbe da chiamare la neuro

detto che comunque non se ne andranno tanto facilmente...lasciamo che si divertano come possono...perchè ...alla fine di questi show..sono davvero poveretti che devono comunque continuare le loro vite ....e chiuso il pc....devono fare sempre i conti coi loro disturbi..le loro manie.....le loro vicende.

insomma...mi vien da dire: poveretti......


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ....questi possono essere alcuni dei motivi, oltre al mancano *isolazionismo di cui dovrebbero godere queste figure*, ma si sà ignorare è più difficile che lusingarsi.
> ...


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2007)

*per tutti*

Scusate ma per me la questione si chiude qui!
Detto proprio fuori dai denti non abbiamo obblighi verso il resto dell'utenza quindi individualmente ci si comporterà secondo la propria sensibilità e capacità di accettazione, confronto o negazione. 
La linea del forum è quella di non eliminare nessuno, si sono fatte le rimostranze del caso, si può benissimo continuare a dire la propria opinione e si può davvero, se il caso lo richiede, non fare seguito o importanza ai nick che non ci sono affini. 
Io riconosco la possibilità di esercitare il libero arbitrio a tutti, quindi nulla vieta che chi non concorda o dissente da un nick, o pensa che abbia posizioni particolari, lo consideri come assente. In passato così ho fatto e tornerò a farlo, capita di cercare di mediare in molte situazioni, ma è anche vero che abbiamo sempre e comunque la facoltà di scegliere come e quando farlo.
Nessuna reprimenda, nessuna negazione e nessuna intenzione vessatoria, ma ognuno può arrogarsi il diritto di comportarsi esattamente come meglio preferisce. D'altronde non è una novità che ci siano persone che sul forum sono tutt'affatto differenti da quello che vogliono far intendere, ma è un loro diritto e non esiste un motivo perchè venga negato..... starà poi alla discrezione di chi ha nozioni, informazioni, conoscenza o percezione di quanto sopra valutare se e come trattare con chi si ritiene affine alla nostra linea comportamentale. 
Resta inteso che è la mia personale opinione e non una regola, ma credo che sia più proficuo impegnarsi affinchè il forum progredisca che pensare a chi si vuol far passare virtualmente per ciò che realmente non è o è ben altro..... e non mi riferisco ad una persona in particolare perchè se proprio dovessi entrare nei particolari ne avrei individuate altro che una appartenente a questa tipologia...... ma non mi interessa. approfondire... in fondo è un mentire a sè stessi e il danno maggiore che ne deriva è riflessivo.
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Novembre 2007)

Bruja, ti quoto.... La mia linea è l'indifferenza. Voglio godermi solo i momenti proficui e costruttivi di questo forum. Per il resto, farò finta di nulla. E credo che la mia posizione, come quella opposta alla mia, sia da rispettare.
Buona domenica!


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> credo che sia più proficuo impegnarsi affinchè il forum progredisca che pensare a chi si vuol far passare virtualmente per ciò che realmente non è o è ben altro..... e non mi riferisco ad una persona in particolare perchè se proprio dovessi entrare nei particolari ne avrei individuate altro che una appartenente a questa tipologia...... ma non mi interessa. approfondire... in fondo è un mentire a sè stessi e il danno maggiore che ne deriva è riflessivo.
> Bruja


Bruja assolutamente d'accordo con te. Poveretti comunque...


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

*Bruja*

Il C.I.M. si e' trasferito qua ... di la' e' rimasto il reparto di Coma Profondo


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2007)

*Bruja*

Sarei perfettamente d'accordo con te se non fosse che la cosa ha superato il livello della SEMPLICE UTENZA spaccapalle/troieggiante!!!!!

Il forum sta diventando di parte... e il problema e' CHE PARTE!!!! Peggio che in mano a dei primati!!!

Quindi utenti come me devono quasi sentirsi minacciati perche' 4 vacche (senza offesa per le vacche) hanno deciso che Lettrice va sul culo... capisco anche perche' poverette... per me questo va oltre la tolleranza.


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice dai, inutile incazzarsi con certi soggetti dai... Alziamo il livello del forum invece. Lo sappiamo fare no?


----------



## Old Actarus (18 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusate ma per me la questione si chiude qui!
> Detto proprio fuori dai denti non abbiamo obblighi verso il resto dell'utenza quindi individualmente ci si comporterà secondo la propria sensibilità e capacità di accettazione, confronto o negazione.
> La linea del forum è quella di non eliminare nessuno, si sono fatte le rimostranze del caso, si può benissimo continuare a dire la propria opinione e si può davvero, se il caso lo richiede, non fare seguito o importanza ai nick che non ci sono affini.
> Io riconosco la possibilità di esercitare il libero arbitrio a tutti, quindi nulla vieta che chi non concorda o dissente da un nick, o pensa che abbia posizioni particolari, lo consideri come assente. In passato così ho fatto e tornerò a farlo, capita di cercare di mediare in molte situazioni, ma è anche vero che abbiamo sempre e comunque la facoltà di scegliere come e quando farlo.
> ...










Ti ringrazio delle tue parole.
le faccio mie, riconoscendoti in toto l'equilibrio  che continuo a vedere in te da quando ti leggo.

migliorare un luogo che può essre un forum come un altro luogo d'incontro, quello è più costruttivo della distruzione in senso lato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

*ignorare*

Io sono quella che ha adottato la linea di ignorare.
Ma è difficile se chi ha il preciso obiettivo di disturbare monopolizza le discussioni e si impegna nel far scendere di livello il tono.
Mettere nelle lista "ignorati" fa perdere la visione d'insieme del forum e fa illudere di trovarsi tra amici mentre volano i coltelli.
Ho parlato del forum ad amici e poi... ci sono state giornate in cui mi sono augurata che non venissero a leggere...


----------



## Old Actarus (18 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sono quella che ha adottato la linea di ignorare.
> Ma è difficile se chi ha il preciso obiettivo di disturbare monopolizza le discussioni e si impegna nel far scendere di livello il tono.
> Mettere nelle lista "ignorati" fa perdere la visione d'insieme del forum e fa illudere di trovarsi tra amici mentre volano i coltelli.
> Ho parlato del forum ad amici e poi... ci sono state giornate in cui mi sono augurata che non venissero a leggere...


Come ti capisco Persa\ritrovata.
la stessa impressione l'ho avuta io ma penso sia bene ignorare ed andare avanti nella tranquillità generale.
Almeno si spera che ci sia, si fa in modo di crearla colettivamente con l'apporto di tutti gli utenti che desiderano una crescita.


Actarus.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2007)

Mha, non ci posso credere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Sogno o son desta?... Voi che siete in patria chiamate la Neuro!!!!


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Come ti capisco Persa\ritrovata.
> la stessa impressione l'ho avuta io ma penso sia bene ignorare ed andare avanti nella tranquillità generale.
> Almeno si spera che ci sia, si fa in modo di crearla colettivamente con l'apporto di tutti gli utenti che desiderano una crescita.
> 
> ...


forse non ti rendi conto che è di te che stanno parlando...vediamo se hai la faccia tosta di rispondermi.............


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Come ti capisco Persa\ritrovata.
> la stessa impressione l'ho avuta io ma penso sia bene ignorare ed andare avanti nella tranquillità generale.
> Almeno si spera che ci sia, si fa in modo di crearla colettivamente con l'apporto di tutti gli utenti che desiderano una crescita.
> 
> ...


Guarda che sei tu che hai monopolizzato discussioni con Leone parlando male delle donne  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e da TE non me lo aspettavo!


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e non ci posso credere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


giusto N'EURO, ma non di più.......


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2007)

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=0HpqFlZHF2c&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=0HpqFlZHF2c&feature=related



http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=4d4HjLu6bSA


----------



## Old Actarus (18 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che sei tu che hai monopolizzato discussioni con Leone parlando male delle donne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il post aperto da leone parlava delle donne secondo metafore riportate anche da illustri scrittori.
Io ho trattato di quell'argomento in quel post che trattava di quell'argomento.

Secondo la mia opionione e senza  andare in ot.


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=iY5Y33JB8Ns&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

*EVVVAIIIIIIIIIIIIII*

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=y-9L-RZkod4&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2007)

http://www.nessuno-perfetto.it/


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sono quella che ha adottato la linea di ignorare.
> Ma è difficile se chi ha il preciso obiettivo di disturbare monopolizza le discussioni e si impegna nel far scendere di livello il tono.
> Mettere nelle lista "ignorati" fa perdere la visione d'insieme del forum e fa illudere di trovarsi tra amici mentre volano i coltelli.
> Ho parlato del forum ad amici e poi... ci sono state giornate in cui mi sono augurata che non venissero a leggere...


Credo di non essermi ben spiegata..... io nojn ingoro col tasto ma semplicemente non riconosco seguito o risposta a chi non ne merita.  E' chiaro che poi ognuno veede quello che preferisce vedere ma io so bene cosa mi stia bene e cosa non mi interessi.  C'è anche quel piccolo dettaglio di non mettersi sul piano di chi non si vuole trattare..... nulla più.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.nessuno-perfetto.it/


 
Guarda che non ti disconosco per nulla il diritto di essere incaxxata a manetta. Sto solo dicendo che mi sono seccata di perdere tempo con questioni e chiacchiere che sono solo sterili elaborazioni di azioni e comportamenti altrui..... 
Io è con voi e con il forum che voglio rapportarmi, non mettermi a discutere con chi le discussione non le regge o le malintende.
Credo non ci sia nulla di più stancante che vedere vanificate le proprie eventruali macchinazioni e svalutato il comportamento che tanto si crede sia autoreferente.
Credo che la cosa saggia sia il solito: "TIREMM INNANZ" che chi "poteva" ha detto a chi "non sapeva o non capiva"!!!
Ciao Paesi Bassi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo di non essermi ben spiegata..... io nojn ingoro col tasto ma semplicemente non riconosco seguito o risposta a chi non ne merita. E' chiaro che poi ognuno veede quello che preferisce vedere ma io so bene cosa mi stia bene e cosa non mi interessi. C'è anche quel piccolo dettaglio di non mettersi sul piano di chi non si vuole trattare..... nulla più.
> Bruja


E' questa la linea di condotta che tengo da sempre, anche perché non ho la presunzione di aver qualcosa da dire di utile in tutte le discussioni.
Ma è veramente fastidioso dover vedere aprire thread su storie inesistenti, come burla o come esercizio di stile non importa, e impegnarsi a confortare persone che in realtà non esistono e poi vedere le stesse riempire il forum di provocazioni.
Detto questo, continuerò a ignorare.


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' questa la linea di condotta che tengo da sempre, anche perché non ho la presunzione di aver qualcosa da dire di utile in tutte le discussioni.
> Ma è veramente fastidioso dover vedere aprire thread su storie inesistenti, come burla o come esercizio di stile non importa, e impegnarsi a confortare persone che in realtà non esistono e poi vedere le stesse riempire il forum di provocazioni.
> Detto questo, continuerò a ignorare.


In effetti la prodcedura è quella e credo che permetta anche di ripristinare eventuali rapporti sereni.  Chi non accetta provocazioni o non tratta discussioni inutili, alla fine, non può che raccogliere il risultato dela suo comportamento. Non aggredisce, non entra in polemica ma non dà seguito..... per l'esperienza che ho ha fu nzionato dovunque sono andata e molti nick sono perfino rientrati benissimo nelle discussioni..... alla fine qualunque media intelligenza si rende conto che la polemica non è utile nè costruttiva e non porta da nessuna parte. 
In fondo Persa chi cerca consolazione e poi non ne ha bisogno il dispetto lo a fatto in proprio. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

